# Homemade Scalloped potatoes ?



## barneypoo69 (Oct 19, 2011)

I was remembering eating some homemade scalloped potates when I was younger at a family get together.Does anyone have any ideas on making this dish ? I've tried the "box" stuff, but it just isn't the same. I'd love to do some on the smoker but in the oven is okay also...........just have a craving for homemade.....any ideas ?


----------



## alelover (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104637/awesome-smoked-au-gratin-potatoes-with-tater-view

Don't get much better than these.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 19, 2011)

you betcha Barneypoo, Here's one I used a lot at the Restaurant.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






3#-cleaned and thinly sliced potatoes - rinse under cold water to reduce some starch

1lg.- Onion-Thinly sliced and seperated/seasoned (S/P)

2tbls.-cooking oil(I use Corn oil)

4tlbs.-Flour  -  reserve 2 tbls.

1 cup-Milk

4 oz.-Butter- melted

1 cup- fine bread crumbs

Heat oil and saute onions till soft , add half the flour and stir (on med hi) to cerate your Roux , let it stay light color (Blonde Roux) - this cooks out the flour taste.

Transfer this to an over safe casserole, mix the reserved flour in the milk and add to casserole along with the potatoes. Stir to mix, then take the melted butter and add to the Bread crumbs.

Spread this on top as a final layer .

Place in a pre-heated oven on center rack and bake for 1.5hrs.(if your crumbs start getting too brown , cover with foil loosely.

Now, set on a Trivet the thicken , add chopped Parsley and serve with a smile...;}-

I use a Martha Stewart Mandolin to cut everything so it cooks evenly.

Hope this helps you out , have fun and....


----------



## barneypoo69 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks alelover & oldschoolbbq. those two hit the spot. Winter is coming & those two dishes will be eaten with pride.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> you betcha Barneypoo, Here's one I used a lot at the Restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do mine pretty much this recipe, but I use half and half instead of milk. I also add some really good sharp cheddar too.


----------



## doctord1955 (Oct 19, 2011)

my mom makes them with cream and real butter salt and pepper bakes them at 450 for 30 minutes then turns oven down to 275 for about 3-4 hours fantastic


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2011)

If you do them on the smoker, you may want to finish them in the oven because they really take on a lot of smoke. If you leave them on the smoker long enough for the potato's to get done they really get smoky. Too smoky for us, but it may be perfect for you.


----------



## alelover (Oct 20, 2011)

I do them in the oven but I use smoked cheeses.


----------



## barneypoo69 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks gang........I plan on doing 'em in the oven.


----------



## jstrickland88 (Dec 4, 2016)

1 teaspoon butter 
1 cup whipping cream 
3 cups shredded cheddar 
1 teaspoon salt 
6 medium potatoes 
1/3 cup milk 
2 teaspoon pepper ​ ​Grease a shallow 1 1/2 quart baking dish with butter ; set aside ​
In sauce pan combine cream, milk, salt & pepper. Cook just until bubbles begin to form around sides of pan. ​ ​Remove from the heat and let cool for 10 minutes ​ ​Thinly slice the potatoes, pat dry with paper towels. Layer half of the potatoes in prepared baking dish, top with half of cream mixture and half of the cheese mixture and repeat until ingredients are gone. ​ ​Bake uncovered in 350 degree oven for 55-65 minutes or until the potatoes are tender. ​ ​Let stand for 5-10 minutes then enjoy! ​


----------



## bigbuck (Nov 19, 2017)

pretty easy one in crockpot, spray crock with cooking spray first
layer potatoes
onions
cubed ham
1 can of cream of mushroom soup
shredded cheese
sprinkle with salt,pepper and paprika
then repeat one more time let cook on low all day


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 19, 2017)

Just did those a few days ago.. love them..






Good stuff!


----------



## bigbuck (Nov 19, 2017)

ummmm now that's stick to your ribs goodness!!! rings I see your from Michigan, I'm in ohio, you ready for big game next week? you better make a lot of food because it going to be a long day for the wolverines!!!! just kidding always look forward to the biggest game of the year


----------

